# North Georgia club needs members



## satchmo (Oct 4, 2006)

We have taken on 360 acres in Walker county and will have a total of six members on this tract. 
The tract boarders highway 136 in Villanow.
The land has been clear cut except for the hardwoods and creek bottoms.
Just about twenty min. off of I 75. Lots of deer and turkey.
Good int.roads.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Oct 5, 2006)

*land*

How much is the dues


----------



## satchmo (Oct 5, 2006)

*pm*

pm sent


----------



## Bill (Oct 28, 2006)

What are the dues?


----------



## KiltedHiker (Oct 28, 2006)

Send me some $ info Please


----------



## brian chambers (Oct 29, 2006)

i do love to come down how much are the dues


----------



## wolfs1966 (Oct 29, 2006)

please send me a pm with all the info that you can . Is this a qdm club ?


----------



## satchmo (Oct 30, 2006)

*walker county*

We are full on the walker county tract now. We still have spots in whitfield county.


----------



## shotgunpapa (Oct 31, 2006)

will you send me info on whitfield


----------



## satchmo (Oct 31, 2006)

*pm*



shotgunpapa said:


> will you send me info on whitfield



pm sent


----------



## pbk84 (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah me to


----------



## yelper43 (Oct 31, 2006)

DO YOU NEED ANY MEMBERS ON THE MENLO CLUB?


----------



## satchmo (Nov 1, 2006)

*pm*

pm s sent


----------



## outdoorgirlsmom (Nov 2, 2006)

send me some info please.


----------



## satchmo (Nov 2, 2006)

*pm sent*



outdoorgirlsmom said:


> send me some info please.



pm sent


----------



## NorthGA Hunter (Nov 11, 2006)

send me some info on any of the clubs that have openings i am in ringgold


----------



## Festus (Nov 11, 2006)

I would be interested in more info if space is still available


----------



## wolfs1966 (Nov 11, 2006)

Is there any more openings in whitfield? If there is please send me a pm .


----------

